# Got NREMT and NC cert



## TonyB (Sep 22, 2010)

i have had my state cert for the past three years and i had to go to another EMT school for the Coast Guard and I earned my NREMT cert. now do i have to keep my NC cert and does the NREMT class count as con ed for my state cert? thanks.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 22, 2010)

TonyB said:


> i have had my state cert for the past three years and i had to go to another EMT school for the Coast Guard and I earned my NREMT cert. now do i have to keep my NC cert and does the NREMT class count as con ed for my state cert? thanks.



Not exactly sure what you are asking here, but here is what I do know. If you have completed a full EMT class and passed the NREMT, if you live in North Carolina or work in North Carolina you can initially certify (through the reciprocity system) with the NREMT cert and proof of your class. This should also be sufficient to re-certify (it would be weird if it wasn't), but I have never re-certed, so I don't have a clue how you go about doing that. Any NC medics want to give some useful insight?

Also, although you don't have to keep your state cert, remember that the NREMT alone isn't going to give you the ability to practice anywhere other than in the Coast Guard. If you want to work in EMS in one of the states, you will have to go through their application process. Having a current NREMT certification and a state certification will make it easiest to get reciprocity in most states.


----------



## TonyB (Sep 22, 2010)

what i'm asking is...with my NC cert that i've had and been using the past three years. but since i joined the military i had to retake and i didn't know if i had to tell NC office that i had my NREMT.


----------



## TonyB (Sep 23, 2010)

but thanks for the info...i'll have to ask my training officer back in N.C. about it...are you going to the state convention next year...i see that your located in raleigh...i'm orginially two hours from there


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 23, 2010)

TonyB said:


> but thanks for the info...i'll have to ask my training officer back in N.C. about it...are you going to the state convention next year...i see that your located in raleigh...i'm orginially two hours from there



Ooh, convention? That could be fun. I hear its either the Zoll or the Philips reps who demo their monitors by pacing themselves with them. I'd run around with my electrical shocking gag pen yelling "pen defibrillator" and poking (shocking) people with it...or is that a bad idea?


----------

